# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما معنى اسم مريم

## خالد المرسى

الاتى نتيجة بحثى على النت 
والاقوال فى نظرى متناقضة فأريد من يجمع لى شتاتها 
مريم اسم عبراني
و اختلف في معناها فقيل هي الزاهدة العابدة
وقيل هي التي لا تنصاغ للرجال
وقيل هي كل ما يملؤها المرارة
والله اعلم
--

75. مريم

قال فى القاموس المحيط: والمريم كمقعد التى تحب حديث الرجال ولا تفجر واسم وقد جاء فى اسماء البنات أخذ العبرانيون اسم مريم عن اليونان وجعلوه ماري واختلف العلماء فى تفسيره فبعضهم يقول: عابدة زاهدة والاخرون قالوا مملوءة مرارة واللاتين والفرنسيون يعنون بكلمة مريم الممتلئة نعمة بينما الانجليز والامريكيون يفسرونها بالسامية اشارة الى كثرة بنات الملوك اللائى حملن هذا الاسم فاليونان والعرب والروس يقولونه مريم والفرنسيون ماري والانجليز ماري واللاتين ماريا وبعض الامريكيين يختصرون الاسم فيجعلونه ماي وهو عندهم وعند الانجليز اسم شهر آيار المريمي

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بارك الله فيك أخي خالد
(قال فى القاموس المحيط: والمريم كمقعد التى تحب حديث الرجال ولا تفجر واسم. 
وقد جاء فى "اسماء البنات" أخذ العبرانيون ...).

كتاب "أسماء البنات، معانيها وعلاقتها التاريخية" لأمين الغُرَيِّب ت1391.

----------


## خالد المرسى

وكيف يكون هذا المعنى انها التى تحب الكلام مع الرجال وقد سميت به الصديقة أم عيسى والى الان نسمى به بناتنا 
والشيخ المقدم ذكر هذا المعنى ( اى معنى مريم ) فاذا هو يرجحه لأنه لم يذكر المعانى الاخرى

----------


## محمدالباشا

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## همع الهوامع

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## خالد المرسى

أريدكم أن تجيبونى لا أن تشكرونى ابتسامة

----------


## عدنان الاسعد

بحسب نظري القاصر أرجح القول الثاني بأنَّ معناه العابدة الزاهدة أو الخادمة لربها , وذلك أنَّ أمها *زوج عمران* كانت ترغب في الذكر وتطمع فيه كي يكون سادناً للبيت الحرام وخادماً فيه , وحين وضعتها قالت { رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنثَى وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنثَى وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وِإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ }آل عمران36 , فتسميتها جاءت من حبها لما كانت تتمناه مسبقا من أن يكون لها ولدٌ تنذره لله خالصاً , فسمتها مريم لأنَّ معناه عندهم والله أعلم العابدة الزاهدة ... , فهي ذكرت الاسم صريحاً والقرآن أيضاً ذكره على لسانها والمعنى يفهم من السياق, أما أن يكون المعنى ماذُكر من أنَّها سميت مريم لأنَّها كذا وكذا فهو بعيدٌ ولا يليق , والله أعلم .....

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعجز على شكر أخوتنا في هذا الموقع،فجزاهم الله خيرا

----------


## الحلفاوي السوداني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيماللهم وفقنا للرد  نسال الله التوفيق والسداد
اولا:- 
لا يوجد اسم او كلمة في القران ليست بعربية لان القران عربي وليس فيه اعجمي لقوله تعالى (انا انزلناه قران عربيا)صدق الله العظيم والادلة اكثر من هذه
ثانيا :-
كلمة مريم عربية وهي من رام (طالَبَ) يروم (يطلٌب)فهو مريم اي مطلب
اكثر الناس هداهم الله بقولون ان القران به كلمات واسماء اعجمية حشى لله ان يقول حديث وياتي بغيره جل شأنه

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيماللهم وفقنا للرد  نسال الله التوفيق والسداد
> اولا:- 
> لا يوجد اسم او كلمة في القران ليست بعربية لان القران عربي وليس فيه اعجمي لقوله تعالى (انا انزلناه قران عربيا)صدق الله العظيم والادلة اكثر من هذه
> ثانيا :-
> كلمة مريم عربية وهي من رام (طالَبَ) يروم (يطلٌب)فهو مريم اي مطلب
> اكثر الناس هداهم الله بقولون ان القران به كلمات واسماء اعجمية حشى لله ان يقول حديث وياتي بغيره جل شأنه


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كون القرآن عربيا لا يمنع من وجود كلمات أصلها غير عربي, وكلها أسماء, والأسماء على ما اشتهرت به في حينها من أي لغة كانت, وللسيوطي تفصبل في المسألة في كتاب الإتقان فلتراجعه أخي الكريم, وأنا أسألك أخي لماذا منعت أسماء وردت في القرآن من الصرف كإبراهيم ويوسف ...الخ, وإذا كانت عربيه فما وزنها على لغة العرب؟

----------


## عصام عبدالله

ما المانع من جعل " مريم " المعربة ذات معنى في لغة العرب موافقاً لما كان عليه في الرومية ؟
فما نقل إلى العربية فهو عربيّ ، ويبقى البحث عن جموده واشتقاقه ، وهنا يختلف النظر .
قال الجواليقي في المعرب :
ماريَة اسم امرأة بالرومية ، قال محققه أحمد شاكر في الحاشية : ويجوز أن يكون عربياً أيضاً ؛ لأن المارية البقرة ذات الولد الماريّ ، وهو الأملس الأبيض ، وبه سميت امرأة عربية ، وهي مارية بنت الأرقم بن ثعلبة .
وقال الجواليقي : مريم : اسم أعجمي .
وقوله هنا أعجمي هو كقوله في مارية ، ولكن إذا وجد أن له اشتقاقاً عربيّاً فهو كذلك .
ويفهم من التاج أن مريم: مَفْعَل لأنه لا فَعْيَل في العربية ، (وهو قد ذكر هذا الوزن للمريم معرفاً بأل !)، وهو من رام يريم ، لا رام يروم ؛ فهو يائي لا واويّ!.
والرَّيْم : الفضل والزيادة والمعروف ، والرَّيْم الظبي الخالص البياض .
وذكر أيضاً أن الرَّيْم المكوث في المكان تقول: رمت المكان : أي ما برحته، وريّم بالمكان ترييماً : أقام به .
فلو قلنا : إن مريم الصديقة عليها من الله السلام سميت بذلك لمكوثها في محل نذر أمها ، وأنها ريّمت فيه ترييماً ، ولم ترم عنه ، لما كان ذلك القول خطأ !.
ومن فائدة ذلك أن اسمها يكون طبق النذر .
وقصة إقامتها في المحراب لا تخفى .
ولعل معناها من معنى القرار في محلها الشرقي الذي انبذته من أهلها.

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.............

جزاكم الله خيرا.




> بحسب نظري القاصر أرجح القول الثاني بأنَّ معناه العابدة الزاهدة أو الخادمة لربها , وذلك أنَّ أمها *زوج عمران* كانت ترغب في الذكر وتطمع فيه كي يكون سادناً للبيت الحرام وخادماً فيه , وحين وضعتها قالت { رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنثَى وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنثَى وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وِإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ }آل عمران36 , فتسميتها جاءت من حبها لما كانت تتمناه مسبقا من أن يكون لها ولدٌ تنذره لله خالصاً , فسمتها مريم لأنَّ معناه عندهم والله أعلم العابدة الزاهدة ... , فهي ذكرت الاسم صريحاً والقرآن أيضاً ذكره على لسانها والمعنى يفهم من السياق, أما أن يكون المعنى ماذُكر من أنَّها سميت مريم لأنَّها كذا وكذا فهو بعيدٌ ولا يليق , والله أعلم .....


هذا الرأي الراجح عندي والله أعلى وأعلم.
أما بالنسبة لعروبة الإسم فهذا ممكن جدا ، فالأبحاث الأخيرة كشفت عن وجود نسخة من التوراة ترجع إلى القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد ، مكتوبة باللغة العربية ، وهذا يؤكد قول القائل أن سيدنا موسى عليه السلام كان ينطق العربية وليس كما يدعي اليهود المغضوب عليهم.
...................
انظر سهيل زكار.

والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## طالب العلم المحب

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وزادك الله علما آمين 


أخوك طالب العلم المحب

----------


## عصام عبدالله

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.............
> جزاكم الله خيرا. 
> هذا الرأي الراجح عندي والله أعلى وأعلم.
> أما بالنسبة لعروبة الإسم فهذا ممكن جدا ، فالأبحاث الأخيرة كشفت عن وجود نسخة من التوراة ترجع إلى القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد ، مكتوبة باللغة العربية ، وهذا يؤكد قول القائل أن سيدنا موسى عليه السلام كان ينطق العربية وليس كما يدعي اليهود المغضوب عليهم.
> ...................
> انظر سهيل زكار.
> والله أعلى وأعلم.


النسخة التي ذكرها الدكتور سهيل بكار نسخة مترجمة إلى العربية في القرن الثاني الهجري .
فلو كانت هناك نسخة عربية للتوراة منذ القرن الثامن ( ق م ) فأرجو بيان المصدر .
أما النسخة المزعوم اكتشافها ذات تاريخ يعود إلى ثلاثة آلاف سنة فيقولون بأنها عبرية وليست عربية .
مع الشكر .
وفي هذا الرابط مناقشة في ( هل اسم مريم عربي )
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/t23399.html

----------


## أبوشهدان

أحيانا المعني لا يهم بقدرالشهرة فمريم هو أوّل أشهر اسم امرأة في التاريخ.وهذا ليس تعاطفا معها بل هي حقيقةأثبتها المؤرخون

----------


## ابو عبد الحق المصرى السلف

يقول مجد الدين أبو طاهر محمد بن يعقوب الفيروزآبادى (المتوفى: 817هـ)
فى كتاب بصائر ذوي التمييز في لطائف الكتاب العزيز
بصيرة فى ذكر مريم عليها السلام
ومرْيمُ اسمٌ أَعجمىٌّ غير منصرف للعجمة والعلمية والتأْنيث. وقيل: معناه بالعِبْرانىّ خادمةُ الله، وقيل /: أَمةٌ الله. وقيل: معناه المُحرَّرة. وشَذَّ بعضُهم فقال: عربىٌ معناه مَرَتْ ورامتْ، أَى حلَبتْ وطَلَبت، أَى استخرجت طاعة الله وطلبت مرضاة الله. وقيل: إِشارة إِلى أَنَّها مرّت على يمِّ الطَّاعة مرور السّفينة والحوت باليمّ.

----------


## عبداللطيف منظور

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم الآن لما نسمي بناتنا باسم مريم تيمنا بأم عيسى عليه السلام وليس بالمعناه القاموسي وشكرا لك أخي الفاضل

----------


## الغازي

الاخوة الافاضل 
اولا ليس في كتاب الله اي كلمة ليست عربية 
والاراء التي تقول بعجمة بعض الالفاظ لايعتد بها لانها قيلت بدون تحقيق ومعرفة بتلك اللغات 
والصحيح ان العربية اصل كل اللغات ومع انتشارها خارج حدودها الجغرافية يعتورها بعض التبديل والقلب والتصحيف وخلافه فاذا وجدت لفظة مشابهة للفظة قرانية قالوا معربة او اعجمية جهلا باصل اللفظة تلك اللغة 
والاغرب ان يقال انها فارسية او عبرية وهذا ينافي الحقيقة والمكتشفات الاثرية 
فقد ثبت ان لفة الفرس ما هي الا الارامية وكذلك العبرية وليس هناك لغات فارسية او عبرية 
الا في عقول اصحابها او السائرون في ركابهم بغير علم الا اللهم التقليد لما هو مخالف -جهلا او هوى-
ولا اعلم حجية اللغات الانكليزية والفرنسية وغيرهما من اللغات الاجنبية الحديثة في هذا الموضوع 
اما نسخة التوراة التي تعود لثلاثة الاف من السنين فلا اساس لها سواءا قالوا او لم يقولوا فالتوراة مكتوبة بالارامية التي سطا عليها اليهود لفظا وخطا ليقولوا انها عبرية وتاريخ كتابتها بين القرن الثامن قبل المسيح الى القرن الاول للميلاد
لانها لم تكتب في عهدزمني واحد وليس بيد كاتب واحد بل بايد كثيرة فهي لذلك محرفة واشبه ما تكون كالف ليلة وليلة لا يكاد يعرف لها كاتب بل مجرد اخبار تناقلوها وكل زاد عليها ما شاء من ثقافات الحضارات السائدة 
اما اسم مريم فهو عربي صميم وخاصة بعد ارجاع الاسم الى جذره  
فكلمة مر يم منحوتة من لفظتين هما ( مر ) وتعني السيد الرب و(إم  ، يم ) امة فيكون معنى الاسم 
امة الله  
قال تعالى ( اذ قالت امرأت عمران رب إني نذرت لك ما في بطني محررا فتقبل مني إنك أنت السميع العليم # فلما وضعتها قالت  رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنثَى وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنثَى وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وِإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ )
والقران الكريم يفسر بعضه بعضافامراة عمران نذرت مافي بطنها لله 
وهذا يؤيد ما نحونا اليه وما طرح بعضه بعض الافاضل 
والله اعلم

----------


## أبو سلمى المصري

السلام عليكم
.. حتى لو كان معنى اسم مريم هو (عصيان) باللغة العبرية، كما ذكر لي قديما الأستاذ الدكتور محمد عبد الله جبر (أستاذ النحو واللغويات بجامعة الإسكندرية)، فإنه ليس هناك علاقة معنوية لازمة بين الاسم والمسمى؛ فأمنا خديجة رضي الله عنها كانت من أكمل نساء العالمين، ومعنى اسمها يأتي من الخداج وهو النقص والثلم، وابنتها فاطمة رضي الله عنها أيضا من أكمل نساء العالمين كانت واصلة لرحمها، رغم أن معنى اسمها من الفطم أي القطع.
وكما يقول أبو العلاء المعري عن نفسه:
دُعيتُ أبا العلاء وذاك مينٌ ... ولكن الصحيحَ أبو النزولِ

----------


## عاطف قنديل

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## خزانة الأدب

اشتقاق الاسم العبري مجهول، انظر:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miriam_%28given_name%29

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيكم.



> وهذا يؤكد قول القائل أن سيدنا موسى عليه السلام كان ينطق العربية وليس كما يدعي اليهود المغضوب عليهم.
> ...................
> انظر سهيل زكار.
> 
> والله أعلى وأعلم.


قال الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومِه :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآيةَ




> فمريم هو أوّل أشهر اسم امرأة في التاريخ.وهذا ليس تعاطفا معها بل هي حقيقةأثبتها المؤرخون


لا أظنها أشهر من أمّنا حواء!

----------


## أبو فخر الرازي

عزيزي السّائل

إنَّ اسمَ مريَم، ويُلفَظ مِريَم، آراميٌّ عنه أخذت اللغةُ العبريّة الاسمَ.
وهو اسمٌ مُرَكَّب من لفظين "مِر" ويعني "المرّ"، و"يَم" ويعني "البحرَ"، وبهذا يكون الاسمُ "مرّ البحر". وقُد أُطلِقَ هذا الاسم قديمًا على حيوان "نجم البحر" ولهذا تجدُ اسمَ "مريم" في اللاتينيّة "Stella Maris"، أي "نجمة البحر".

والسّلام...

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> إنَّ اسمَ مريَم، ويُلفَظ مِريَم، آراميٌّ عنه أخذت اللغةُ العبريّة الاسمَ.
> وهو اسمٌ مُرَكَّب من لفظين "مِر" ويعني "المرّ"، و"يَم" ويعني "البحرَ"،  وبهذا يكون الاسمُ "مرّ البحر". وقُد أُطلِقَ هذا الاسم قديمًا على حيوان  "نجم البحر" ولهذا تجدُ اسمَ "مريم" في اللاتينيّة "Stella Maris"، أي  "نجمة البحر".


الأخ الفاضل: لا بد من ذكر المصدر، ولاسيما أن البحر في اللاتينيّة "مار"، وكذلك "يم" في اللغات السامية، فيكون معنى مريم على رأيك "بحر البحر"!
وقد أخبرتك بأن علماء أهل الكتاب يجهلون أصل الاشتقاق
وسبب الجهالة أن الاسم أقدم من التوراة واللغة العبرية، لأن أخت موسى عليه السلام اسمها مريم، وقد سميت مريم والدة المسيح عليهما السلام باسمها، وكان بنو إسرائيل آنذاك قد مكثوا مئات السنين بمصر، ولا يستبعد أن تكون أسماؤهم قد تأثرت بالثقافة واللغة المصرية
فهو أيضاً أقدم من النصرانية واللغة اللاتينية
وأما قولك (ولهذا تجدُ اسمَ "مريم" في اللاتينيّة "Stella Maris"، أي  "نجمة البحر")، فهو صحيح من جهة تلقيب - وليس تسمية - مريم والدة المسيح عليهما السلام بهذا اللقب، وما أكثر ألقابها عند الإفرنج! فهذا لقب متأخر، ويقول علماؤهم إن الذي أطلقه عليها هو جيروم في القرن الرابع 
وقد تحول الاسم من مريم إلى ماريا في اليونانية ودخل منها إلى اللاتنيية، فلا علاقة له بكلمة بحر اللاتينية
وواضح جداً أن هذا اللقب اللاتيني لا علاقة له بأصل الاشتقاق، وأن هذا الجذر اللاتيني لا علاقة له بأصل باسم مريم أخت موسى، وعندما دخل اللاتين في النصرانية في القرن الرابع الميلادي كان الاسم موجوداً عند اليهود والنصارى لنحو 2000 سنة قبل ذلك. وبالطبع لا يدري جيروم لماذا سميت مريم أخت موسى بهذا الاسم، وحياة القوم تدور على البحر، وهناك تشابه بين الاسم وكلمة بحر اللاتينية، وكلمة يم العبيرية معناها البحر أيضاًن فلا شيء يمنعه من إطلاق لقب نجمة البحر على والدة المسيح لتكون شعارا للبحارة

----------


## عامر الفضل

> الاتى نتيجة بحثى على النت 
> والاقوال فى نظرى متناقضة فأريد من يجمع لى شتاتها 
> مريم اسم عبراني
> و اختلف في معناها فقيل هي الزاهدة العابدة
> وقيل هي التي لا تنصاغ للرجال
> وقيل هي كل ما يملؤها المرارة
> والله اعلم
> --
> 
> ...


 مريم اسم عبراني يعني امه الله

----------


## ابن شهاب الدين

قال الشيخ الشعراوي رحمه الله في تفسيره (17:1437) ط.اخبار اليوم : -
((فقد تمنت امرأة عمران أن تكون المولودة طائعة، عابدة، فسمتها «مريم» لأن مريم في لغتهم - كما قلنا -معناها «العابدة» .))
وقال ايضا : - (( وقد سمتها «مريم» حتى تصبح «عابدة لله» ، ولأن إمرأة عمران كانت تمتلك عقلية إيمانية حاضرة وتحمل المنهج التعبدي كله لذلك قالت: {وِإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشيطان الرجيم} .)) أهـ

وقال القاسمي علامة الشام - رحمه الله - في نفسيره (2/311) : -
(( قال المفسرون: هي في لغتهم بمعنى العابدة، سمتها بذلك رجاء وتفاؤلا أن يكون فعلها مطابقا لاسمها. لكن رأيت في تأويل الأسماء الموجودة في التوراة والإنجيل أن مريم معناه مرارة أو مر البحر. فلينظر )) أهـ

اما عن اهل الكتاب فقد وجدت في موقع Answers.Com
* Marie is Hebrew-derived and means: bitter. It can also mean rebellious*

الترجمة : ماري اسم مشتق من العبرية ويعني ( الافضل ) وقد يعني احياناً ( الثائر او المستعصي )

وفي موقع KeyWay
والذي يمثل احد مواقع الابحاث النصرانية Daily Bible Study
*Mary:* from Hebrew _Miriam_, meaning _God's gift_
ماري مشتق من الاسم العبري مريم وتعني هبة أو عطية الله

وهذا بحث مطول عن الاسم وتطوره بين اللغات والازمان ( من الموسوعة الكاثوليكية )
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/15464a.htm

----------

